# My doctor sucks - Need input and info please



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

Hello, Wise Mammas - I'm not sure where to post this and I may cross-post in health, but I'm really frusterated and can really use some input/advice.

Here's the low-down: For over a year I've been militantly tracking my AFs. There was only one time I was late (4 days), and I was going through tons work stress at the time. Other than that, my cycle has been on the clock 30 days long (which is the way it's been most of my adult life).

My husband and I TTC in late April. Truth-be-told, I should have seen a gyno before that, but I have a justifiable fear and dislike of doctors (long story). I had an appointment set up in early June. I just didn't think we'd get pregnant on the first few tries.

Well, I'm 90% sure I was pregnant in early-May. I was not looking for symptoms, but all of the sudden I had super fatigue, frequent urination, breast tenderness, and constipation. I was also super moody (PMS x 10). When I was supposed to get my period (May 19th), I had implantation bleeding (I never-ever get brown spotting in the beginning of my cycles). 3 days later, I woke up. I noticed most of my symptoms felt better or were gone. During a jog, I had super cramps and started having weird bleeding with mucus. It felt like something died in me, and it kept going for 3 days (my AFs last 5). Near the end, a tiny bit of pink grey tissue came out.

So I go in to see a doctor two weeks afterwards (I had the appmnt lined up aleady). He had some decent ratings through RateMD.com, but his office was filled with free formula samples, his staff was disorganized, and bedside manner left a lot to be desired (ex- I told him I was allergic to latex but instead of using non-latex gloves he went gloveless). He didn't listen very well and rushed me through (he didn't even do a breast exam).

He noticed my uterus felt large and "fibery." Of course, I don't think it'd be tiny if I had a m/c, right? Well, he has me get a sonogram and hormone bloodtests. Of course the bloodtest were "normal"--it'd been two weeks since I bled.

The sonogram revealed what appeared to be a fibroid and a polyp. No biggie--the fibroid is on the outside of my uterus and fibroids run in my family. Well, he has me get an MRI a month later (of course, my AF came on time and normal). For over a week and a half after receiving the results the doctor did not call me. This is the 3rd time this has happened.







:

I was very scared so I called the radiologist today to see if I could find out what's going on. The awesome radiology receptionist told me that I could pick the report up from them and read it easily myself.

So the report is interesting... The polyp was gone. I still have the fibroid (it's on the outside of my uterus), there's free fluid in my abdomen, my ovarian follicals are small, and my endometrium is thick (13 mm). No where was it mentioned that I possibly had a miscarriage. Instead my lovely doctor reported I had lots of "irregular periods and bleeding." Hellooooo, I only had ONE irregular period and it was probably a miscarriage.







:

Well, I "fired" my current gynocologist today, and I'm going to see my old gynocologist (a decent gal I had before this joker) in a couple weeks.

Still, I have to ask, is it possible to have a thickened endometrium after a miscarriage? The MRI was during the first AF (June 20th) after the possible/likely m/c.

If not, is it possible I have Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome?


----------



## maybemom05 (Mar 15, 2004)

I have no real advice for you, but I didn't want to read and not respond. I'm sorry for your loss and for the fact that you are having a tough time finding doctors - it's incredibly frustrating to not have someone you trust and respect, to say nothing of someone who doesn't seem to respect you! Good for you for continuing to look!!

I promise that there are good care providers out there - keep looking and you will find someone great.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm not entirely sure about your question but I had a miscarriage at 18 weeks and it was my understanding that once you've had your post miscarriage period the endometrium is back to normal mostly. As for the report, a lot of times doctors don't note possibilities in reports like that. They merely state the facts, unless they can say for sure you had a miscarriage he isn't likely to mention it, so don't let that make you feel invalidated. He should have, however, noted your concern in your regular chart and spoken with you about it and listened to your concern. Also, not wearing gloves is a *BIG* NO NO!







He should NEVER do something like that and I would report a dr. that did. It's dangerous and inappropriate. I'm sorry he was so crappy to you







: I hope things go better with your old doctor!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I can't shed any light on your situation but one thing confused me

Quote:

(ex- I told him I was allergic to latex but instead of using non-latex gloves he went gloveless).
you mean he did a pelvic exam with out gloving? that's a huge no-no. it would send me screaming for the hills.


----------



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

Maybemom, Moodyred and Texaspeach-

Thank the kind and supportive words. I'm really becoming prejudice against doctors--which I know is not right.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
I can't shed any light on your situation but one thing confused me

you mean he did a pelvic exam with out gloving? that's a huge no-no. it would send me screaming for the hills.

Yes, I'm 95% sure he did. He was so fast about it, I didn't have time to say anything. He had been looking around for the right gloves for a long time while the speculum was in me and appeared to get frusterated. So he just turned around and shoved his fingers in. I was so scared. Then when he said my uterus was large and lumpy that I forgot about the gloves. He was a real piece of work. He didn't even do a breast exam. It felt like he didn't listen to or believe a single word I said.







:

I'm not concerned about the fibroid. They run in my family and the radiologist didn't seem concerned about it. It as documented as "large" (3 cm diameter), but it's on the outside of my uterus so it shouldn't interfere with pregnancy, and if I want it removed it should come off easily.

But I'm not totally buying that my endometrium is "too thick." It was found to be 13mm. This was during the first day of my period (it literally started--slowly--an hour before the visit). I've read on a couple sites about "normal" lining thickness is 15+ mm right before the AF starts so this sounds pretty normal to me.

Also, there were serious errors about my history on the radiologist's report. It appears the gynocologist reported that my AFs were "irregular and disfunctional." This is complete baloney! My AFs have been on the clock and quite ordinary for two years except in late May--and I'm pretty sure I had a miscarriage/chemical pregnancy (there was NO mention of this). They also documented that my latest AF didn't happen, but I had actually just started my AF the very day I had the MRI (and I told them this). As the guy who analyzed my MRI didn't have the correct info it's not a surprise he recommended a hysteropy, but I wonder if it's really necessary?

At this point, I'm beginning to think it'd be best to take a break from doctors for a bit. I plan to get a second opinion next month from a doctor/nurse from a well-liked local birthing center. I should have gone to the birthing center to begin with...even before we TTC, but I didn't know they did pre-pregnancy checkups.

In the meantime, I'm reading some books about fibroids and trying to see if I can change my lifestyle (ex- diet, exercise) to see if it would help shrink the fibroid. I really was not kind to my body before (lots of caffiene and sugar--tons of stress) so maybe I can get healthier before seeing a good doctor and TTC again?


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

I can't get past the no glove exam. Um, hell no. Where was the nurse/assistant who is the one who is supposed to get the gloves for the Dr? Was she in the room?


----------



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kleine Hexe* 
I can't get past the no glove exam. Um, hell no. Where was the nurse/assistant who is the one who is supposed to get the gloves for the Dr? Was she in the room?

There was a nurse/assistant. She was very young and came off as quite inexperienced and disorganized. It was a very strange situation, because the "nurses" were also the receptionists. It didn't appear to work very well, because they had power issues and seemed over worked.

It didn't strike me that the dr was trying to cop a feel (thank goodness). It was more like he was overworked or preoccupied and was trying to rush through the exam. He never bothered to even do a breast exam. I've had a dentist get in my mouth sans gloves (in the 90s) so I didn't know what the legalities of this were or were not. I'm on the fence about reporting him... Things happened so fast, and I just don't know what good it'd do.

But I'm seeing an another gynocologist next week (a sharp female doctor I saw two years ago). I would have gone back to her to begin with but she was way out of my way, and I could not get the time off from my crazy old job. Now I have a new job very near her office (though I would be going back to her anyhow at this point).

She was on vacation until today, but she called me right up as soon as she read my sonogram and MRI reports to tell me the only thing we need to worry about is the fibroid, and we'll talk about it next week ("doctor-patient communication?"--what a concept







). She said made it clear not to worry, bc everything else looks okay. I wanted to reach through the phone and hug her.









This whole ordeal has been more scary than having the miscarriage (which was scary in itself). I think we are going to wait for quite sometime before trying again.


----------

